
Singapore to become first country banning ads on sugary drinks - arunc
https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/10/11/health/singapore-sugar-drink-ads-intl-hnk-scli/index.html
======
tasssko
I don’t have the exact numbers but there is an underlying issue with
sweetened, unsweetened but sweet drinks. The amount of sugar is unusually
high. For example take a sweetened ice tea [2] 500ml and a 500ml smoothie
[1]sold in the stores. They have the same amount of equivalent sugars i think
its 10%+. If you buy anything with sugar included Or not take a look at how
much sugar it has. i point this out because innocent are happy to point out
that there are no added sugars yet they end up at the magic number for sugars.

I have quit sugar, for more than a decade now. I do eat sweet food but it’s
sweetened by me to my taste. I do enjoy fruit which works with my active
lifestyle but i believe sugars need to be regulated and this plus taxes on
sugar content are a great move.

1: [https://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/things-we-make/our-
smoothie...](https://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/things-we-make/our-
smoothies/smoothies/strawberries-bananas)

2: [https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-
GB/products/265633012](https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-
GB/products/265633012)

------
greggman2
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21240655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21240655)

